# What are Crop Circles....Who makes them...What do they mean...Why almost all in the U.k.????



## The Purge

8 newest UK. Crop circles from July 2019....There are some videos capturing one or more balls of light from 1-3 feet in diameter circling new fields and you can watch the crop fall into position with the stems of the crops bent at 90degree angles that is impossible for a human to bend at that angle without breaking them.....are these related to UFO's and other phenomena such as Big Foot and chupacabra's, ghosts and apparitions?....A field that really does need to be investigated and fully understood


----------



## miketx

With as many as there are, I find it strange that no one has seen them being created.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

When Lord Xenu returns GBR will be his new Shangri-la. Crop circles are his way of letting us know this. 

ALL HAIL XENU


----------



## Dekster

The British have to do something to pass the time while waiting in line to see the doctor for free 3 months after they heal on their own or die from whatever was ailing them.


----------



## the other mike

Someone invented a giant Spirograph.





Just to draw this on paper would require a protractor, straight-edge and math calculations and a lot of patience ( or a Spirograph set), but on this scale it's phenomenal - even if they're 'pranks'.


----------



## Death Angel

miketx said:


> With as many as there are, I find it strange that no one has seen them being created.


Some have been caught making them. That doesn't NECESSARILY mean they're all fake.


----------



## g5000

The only thing paranormal about crop circles is that there are still human beings dumb enough to think they are of extraterrestrial origin.


----------



## g5000




----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> There are some videos capturing one or more balls of light from 1-3 feet in diameter circling new fields


The "balls of light" are birds flying over the fields.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

They have been debunked many years ago, as well as the crop circle guys themselves have video taped how they do it.


----------



## The Purge

All "20 UK Crop Circles 2018 Compilation"


I find these crop circles go from quite simple to the most intricate of patterns.....Proven to most being NOT MAN MADE as the crop is bent into 90-140degree bends without BREAKING the stalks and are acknowledged to be caused by some sort of microwave activity. Since the days 30+ years ago of 2 Englishmen. Doug and Dav who claimed they made them all,  Now long passed,  these designs have gotten more intricate. Several video's have captured one or more 2-3 foot wide BALLS OF LIGHT OR PLASMA passing over an untouched field and as they pass over ., the crop falls neatly into place. Several small planes have flown over these fields taking tourists on a sight seeing trip to see Stone Henge, one of the biggest tourist attractions in the U.K. and report that flying into Stone Henge. The fields were untouched, and while flying back 30-40 minutes later have found these designs up to 800 feet in length...impossible for any TEAM OF MEN to make in that short period of time.

Much like the military releasing in Dec. 2017 video of UNIDENTIFIED FLYING OBJECTS, that for over 70 years have been debunked as seeing Venus, balloons, swamp gas., birds and insect swarms to finally stating those LIGHTS AND OBJECTS in the sky TRACKED BY OURCMOST SOPHISTICATED RADAR SYSTEMS are actual REAL OBJECTS that can travel IN OUR ATMOSPHERR AT A RECORDED speed of 24 000 MILES PER HOUR without a sonic boom and can BLINK OFF, and reappear 10's of miles away almost instantly.

Crop circkes don't  seem to be as mysterious but wonder when the U.K. government will recognize that this is also another unknown, and unsolved mystery of real importance.


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> Proven to most being NOT MAN MADE as the crop is bent into 90-140degree bends without BREAKING the stalks and are acknowledged to be caused by some sort of microwave activity.


Horseshit.

Total.  Horseshit.


----------



## g5000




----------



## g5000




----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proven to most being NOT MAN MADE as the crop is bent into 90-140degree bends without BREAKING the stalks and are acknowledged to be caused by some sort of microwave activity.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> Total.  Horseshit.
Click to expand...

Yes, YOU ARE...BUT what and who makes crop circles!?


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proven to most being NOT MAN MADE as the crop is bent into 90-140degree bends without BREAKING the stalks and are acknowledged to be caused by some sort of microwave activity.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> Total.  Horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, YOU ARE...BUT what and who makes crop circles!?
Click to expand...

Humans make crop circles.  Watch the videos I provided.

They're easy.


----------



## g5000




----------



## g5000




----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


>


They died a decade ago. and didn't  travel all over Europe according to their passports....ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


>





g5000 said:


>


How does man bend the crop without breaking it when bent at 90-230 degrees....it is oblowme MAGIC wand!!!!!....ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They died a decade ago. and didn't  travel all over Europe according to their passports....ROTFLMFAO!
Click to expand...

They inspired many imitators.  Duh.


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does man bend the crop without breaking it when bent at 90-230 degrees....it is oblowme MAGIC wand!!!!!....ROTFLMFAO!!!
Click to expand...

Try it yourself.  It's easy.  A stick and some rope.  That's all it takes.

No mystery.

Like I said, the only mystery is why there are still morons who believe they are extraterrestrial in origin.


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


>


Proves boards didnt do it as all flowers  were destroyed...thanks for proving my point....moron!


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does man bend the crop without breaking it when bent at 90-230 degrees....it is oblowme MAGIC wand!!!!!....ROTFLMFAO!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try it yourself.  It's easy.  A stick and some rope.  That's all it takes.
> 
> No mystery.
> 
> Like I said, the only mystery is why there are still morons who believe they are extraterrestrial in origin.
Click to expand...

And how do they not break the stalks?....Magic, from the obomanation?...ROTFLMFAO!!


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does man bend the crop without breaking it when bent at 90-230 degrees....it is oblowme MAGIC wand!!!!!....ROTFLMFAO!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try it yourself.  It's easy.  A stick and some rope.  That's all it takes.
> 
> No mystery.
> 
> Like I said, the only mystery is why there are still morons who believe they are extraterrestrial in origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do they not break the stalks?....Magic, from the obomanation?...ROTFLMFAO!!
Click to expand...

Like I said, try it yourself.  It's easy.

Did you not watch the videos I provided?  Humans bending stalks flat without breaking them.

Your credulousness explains much.


----------



## g5000

The whole point of the two guys who started crop circles was to see how dumb people are, and the crazy shit they would make up about them.

They succeeded beyond their wildest dreams!


----------



## The Purge




----------



## The Purge

William Levengood’s research team said they found that nodes of plants in crop circles were changed by heat, like the water in the plants would boil. It would cause the plants to bend, but not break. Another strange finding was iron ore on the leaves which must have been molten when deposited there, the team said. (Courtesy of Patty Greer)


----------



## Likkmee

Gimme a liter of 151 and a blindfold


----------



## luchitociencia

Also here in the US


----------

